# [SOLVED] need help upgradeing parts for my pc to play video games better



## mark322 (Jan 30, 2015)

Hello all I'm trying to get new parts working for a computer im already using for video games, I'm very new to this so let me know all the information i need to provide you with. Basically what i'm trying to figure out is if i get all these parts would i be able to install them to my computer without any problems.


The parts i want to buy and install:
--------------------------------------------------------
AMD FX-6300 Vishera 6-Core 3.5GHz (4.1GHz Turbo) Socket AM3+ 95W Desktop Processor FD6300WMHKBOX - Newegg.com

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004QBUL1C/?tag=bestmemory-20

Amazon.com: Antec 80Plus Platinum PSU ATX 1000 Power Supply HCP-1000 PLATINUM: Computers & Accessories

GeForce 9800 GTX | GeForce
--------------------------------------------------------------------
System specs:
OS Name Microsoft Windows 7 Home Premium
Version 6.1.7601 Service Pack 1 Build 7601
Other OS Description Not Available
OS Manufacturer Microsoft Corporation
System Name OWNER-PC
System Manufacturer Dell Inc.
System Model Inspiron 531
System Type x64-based PC
Processor AMD Athlon(tm) 64 X2 Dual Core Processor 4000+, 2100 Mhz, 2 Core(s), 2 Logical Processor(s)
BIOS Version/Date Dell Inc. 1.0.6, 9/6/2007
SMBIOS Version 2.5
Windows Directory C:\Windows
System Directory C:\Windows\system32
Boot Device \Device\HarddiskVolume1
Locale United States
Hardware Abstraction Layer Version = "6.1.7601.17514"
User Name Owner-PC\Owner
Time Zone Central Standard Time
Installed Physical Memory (RAM) 4.00 GB
Total Physical Memory 4.00 GB
Available Physical Memory 2.86 GB
Total Virtual Memory 8.00 GB
Available Virtual Memory 6.35 GB
Page File Space 4.00 GB
Page File C:\pagefile.sys
-------------------------------------------------------------

Again I'm kind of new to this so if there is more information i can provide please let me know. Thank you very much.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: need help upgradeing parts for my pc to play video games better*

you will need to check on the dell website wether your system can take those upgrades since OEM systems are not as upgradable as systems you build yourself.

Also you do not need a 1000w power supply for that system with that graphics card a 650w one will do fine. Also the only good antec ones are the high current gamer series other good makes are seasonic and xfx


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

*Re: need help upgradeing parts for my pc to play video games better*

Bad choices all around.

Your current processor is an Athlon 64 X2. That makes your board socketed for AM2/AM2+. The FX 6300 (socket AM3+) will not physically mount to your Inspiron board.

I believe the Inspiron 531 takes DDR2 memory. Your chosen memory (DDR3) also will not physically mount to your motherboard.

9800 GTX is seven years (and seven generations) old. Granted it was a great card in 2008 but a latest gen (900 series) card would be a better place for your money.

Nothing wrong with your chosen power supply, but a 1Kw capacity would only be required if you were planning a multiple GPU (SLI or Crossfire) system.


----------



## mark322 (Jan 30, 2015)

*Re: need help upgradeing parts for my pc to play video games better*

Thank you guys so much, is there any recommendations on where i should start upgrading just enough for this games recommended system requirements H1Z1 system requirements | Can I Run H1Z1

I believe i need more ram, better processors and a new graphics card (My graphics card is ATI Radeon HD 4600 Series). I'm not too sure about the power supply

Here is a picture of my computer if that helps as well. (it says inspiron 531 at the top, and the stickers on the bottom say AMD 64 athlon x2, and windows vista.)


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

*Re: need help upgradeing parts for my pc to play video games better*

Realistically, you are looking at a full rebuild just to get to minimum.


----------



## emosun (Oct 4, 2006)

*Re: need help upgradeing parts for my pc to play video games better*

I mean , that inspiron is so old it would be better to start with a newer computer. You just aren't going to see any sort of good performance out of the motherboard. I mean maybe you could reuse the drives but everything else would have to be changed to get you up to where even entry level computers are today.


----------



## mark322 (Jan 30, 2015)

*Re: need help upgradeing parts for my pc to play video games better*

Thank you guys so much for making me realize it's just not worth it to try and upgrade this computer, i'll be looking up some videos on how to build a nice gaming computer from scratch. Is building a new gaming computer part by part the best/cheapest way to do it?


----------



## mark322 (Jan 30, 2015)

*Re: need help upgradeing parts for my pc to play video games better*

Recommended Budget Gaming Desktop Computer Builds 2015

Would one of these be a pretty good build?


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: need help upgradeing parts for my pc to play video games better*

Use our builds instead. They will provide you with the best performance and the highest quality of products:

http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f255/tsf-hardware-teams-recommended-builds-2015-a-668661.html


----------



## mark322 (Jan 30, 2015)

*Re: need help upgradeing parts for my pc to play video games better*

oh sweet thank you for pointing that out to me. I must thank all of you again, I would have been really lost without posting this thread i appreciate everyone whos helped me here very much


----------



## JJFROA (May 20, 2008)

I learned buy watching videos on you-tube. You would be surprised how much you can learn.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

There is a written guide here as well:

http://www.techsupportforum.com/for...ld-and-troubleshoot-your-computer-918754.html


----------

